# Kein Ton nach Grafikkartenupdate / AMD High Definition Audio Device



## Nightcry0815 (12. August 2019)

(Ich hoffe der Roman schreckt nicht alle Leute ab )

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin leicht am verzweifeln und habe zu meinem Thema schon viele ähnliche Threads gesehen/gelesen, aber geholfen hat es mir leider bisher noch nicht. Einen Virus hatte ich mir dazu leider auch schon eingefangen, Virenprogramm hat aber zum Glück direkt reagiert. 

Zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe per GraKa Software die Info bekommen, dass ein Treiber Update verfügbar ist, welches ich dann direkt gestartet habe. Meine alte AMD Treiber Software war die 19.1.2 (glaube ich) und das Update habe ich dann auf das empfohlene 19.5.2 gemacht. Nach dem Neustart ging dann ganz plötzlich der Ton nicht mehr. 

Mein System:

Windows 7 64bit
AMD Radeon 7970
angeschlossen über DP (grünes Audio Kabel ist aber trotzdem zusätzlich angeschlossen)
Tonausgabe über Monitor

Was ich bisher probiert habe, nachdem der Ton nicht mehr ging:

- optionales Update auf 19.7.5
- AMD Treiber komplett deinstalliert u. 19.5.2 neu installiert (mehrfach)
- AMD Treiber komplett deinstalliert u. 19.1.2 neu installiert
- Realtek Audio Treiber deinstalliert, den Windows Treiber installieren lassen; den originalen Realtek Treiber installiert (mehrfach)
- Monitortreiber neu installiert
- den anderen DP ausprobiert
- in den Wiedergabegeräten nach getrennten/deaktivierten Sachen geschaut
- Kopfhörer angeschlossen, auch kein Ton
- PS4 am Bildschirm angeschlossen, hier geht der Ton

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

- Beim erstmaligen Update auf 19.5.2, hat er mir bei der benutzerdefinierten Installation angezeigt, dass er den AMD Audio Treiber mit updatet. Bei den späteren Installationen aber nicht mehr. 
- Die Soundsteuerung von Realtek ist aus meiner Statusleiste verschwunden (dieser orangene Lautsprecher) - habe jetzt nur noch die ganz normale vom System
- Im Geräte Manager unter "Audio, Video, Gamecontroller" habe ich nur noch den "Realtek High Definition Audio" stehen, was aber jetzt fehlt ist "AMD High Definition Audio Device" (ich bin der Meinung, dass der vorher drin stand) 
- vorher konnte ich bei den Wiedergabegeräten in der Soundsteuerung meinen Monitor auswählen; der wurde mir hier dann unter "AMD High Definition Audio Device" angezeigt
- wenn ich die Soundeinstellung öffne, wo an der Seite bei den Wiedergabegeräten dieser Soundpegel ist, geht beim Realtek Audio dann auch der grüne Pegel immer hoch u. runter und zeigt mir an, dass Ton läuft. 

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch machen kann - vielleicht ist es auch einfach irgendeine banale Sache, die ich übersehen habe. Ich hatte auch per Google versucht, einfach einen Treiber für AMD High Definition Audio Device zu bekommen....da kam dann der Virus (ich hatte schon beim runterladen u. anklicken ein schlechtes Gewissen - und ja, ich weiß das man sowas nicht machen soll ^^)
Vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen, bei was der "AMD High Definition Audio Device" eigentlich mit installiert werden müsste, da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es daran liegt.

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.

MfG
Alex


----------



## _Berge_ (12. August 2019)

kann sein dass ich es jetzt überlesen habe, aber in der Systemsteuerung im Unterpunkt "Sound" hast du auch den entsprechende Wiedergabe Quelle ausgewählt? 

Du spielst den Sound über den Monitor ab? dann würde ein Kabel reichen ja auch reichen (obwohl ja dann egal wenn du entsprechend den Ausgang wählst)


----------



## Nightcry0815 (12. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> kann sein dass ich es jetzt überlesen habe, aber in der Systemsteuerung im Unterpunkt "Sound" hast du auch den entsprechende Wiedergabe Quelle ausgewählt?


Genau, habe die anderen beiden, die mir jetzt angezeigt werden (Realtek Output oder so) auch probiert, erfolglos. Habe die Quelle ausgewählt, bei der sich Sound Pegel hinten dran bewegt.



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Du spielst den Sound über den Monitor ab? dann würde ein Kabel reichen ja auch reichen (obwohl ja dann egal wenn du entsprechend den Ausgang wählst)



Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich beide Kabel dran habe ^^  -  Tonausgabe geht ja eigentlich über HDMI bzw. DP. 

Von der Logik her hätte ich gesagt, dass es per grünem Audio-Kabel über die Realtek Quelle geht (weil Chipsatz u. an Bord angeschlossen) und per DP-Kabel über die AMD Quelle (weil an GraKa angeschlossen).


----------



## _Berge_ (12. August 2019)

Genau richtig erkannt, der Audio Stecker geht über den Realtek Chipsatz, wofür natürlich die Treiber installiert sein müssen und über DP machts der AMD Treiber

Du hast aber schon ein Kabel einzeln getestet?


----------



## Hubacca (12. August 2019)

Moin,
habs gerade mal ausprobiert, weil ich dachte das der Monitor stumm schaltet wenn ich das Audio Klinkenkabel einstöpsel, aber die Soundausgabe geht über den HDMI Anschluß weiter.
Allerdings liegt direkt daneben der Kopfhörerausgang und wenn ich da einstöpsel dann wird der Monitor natürlich stumm- vielleicht mal kontrollieren !
2. Kann ich bei mir im GraKa/NVIDA Einstellungen(entsprechend dein Monitor Treiber) die Digitale Soundausgabe ein und ausschalten - auch dort mal nachschaun.


----------



## Nightcry0815 (12. August 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Genau richtig erkannt, der Audio Stecker geht über den Realtek Chipsatz, wofür natürlich die Treiber installiert sein müssen und über DP machts der AMD Treiber
> 
> Du hast aber schon ein Kabel einzeln getestet?



Also einzeln hatte ich die Kabel noch nicht getestet - denn vorher ging es ja eigentlich (wie gesagt: AMD Treiber Update, Neustart u. dann kein Ton mehr) 
Könnte dann ja eigentlich nur testen, dass Audio Kabel rauszuziehen - DP muss ja so oder so drin bleiben ^^

Bei mir ist nur leider (scheinbar) kein AMD Audio Treiber mehr installiert  -  im anhängenden Bild wäre es meines Erachtens richtig, bei mir fehlt aber der obere AMD High... Treiber. Der Eintrag fehlt bei mir auch komplett (Bild ist nicht von mir, sondern hab ich eben aus dem Internet gezogen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightcry0815 (12. August 2019)

Hubacca schrieb:


> Moin,
> habs gerade mal ausprobiert, weil ich dachte das der Monitor stumm schaltet wenn ich das Audio Klinkenkabel einstöpsel, aber die Soundausgabe geht über den HDMI Anschluß weiter.
> Allerdings liegt direkt daneben der Kopfhörerausgang und wenn ich da einstöpsel dann wird der Monitor natürlich stumm- vielleicht mal kontrollieren !
> 2. Kann ich bei mir im GraKa/NVIDA Einstellungen(entsprechend dein Monitor Treiber) die Digitale Soundausgabe ein und ausschalten - auch dort mal nachschaun.



2.)   -  Hier kann ich heute abend nochmal schauen, hatte aber gestern einen ähnlichen Gedanken, aber in der AMD Software von der Grafikkarte nichts zum Einstellen gefunden.


----------



## Nightcry0815 (12. August 2019)

Nightcry0815 schrieb:


> 2.)   -  Hier kann ich heute abend nochmal schauen, hatte aber gestern einen ähnlichen Gedanken, aber in der AMD Software von der Grafikkarte nichts zum Einstellen gefunden.



ne, so ne einstellung habe ich nicht.


----------



## Nightcry0815 (12. August 2019)

Nightcry0815 schrieb:


> Also einzeln hatte ich die Kabel noch nicht getestet - denn vorher ging es ja eigentlich (wie gesagt: AMD Treiber Update, Neustart u. dann kein Ton mehr)
> Könnte dann ja eigentlich nur testen, dass Audio Kabel rauszuziehen - DP muss ja so oder so drin bleiben ^^
> 
> Bei mir ist nur leider (scheinbar) kein AMD Audio Treiber mehr installiert  -  im anhängenden Bild wäre es meines Erachtens richtig, bei mir fehlt aber der obere AMD High... Treiber. Der Eintrag fehlt bei mir auch komplett (Bild ist nicht von mir, sondern hab ich eben aus dem Internet gezogen)
> ...



hier einer ne Idee ?


----------



## Nightcry0815 (14. August 2019)

Kann hier wirklich keiner helfen? Habe im AMD Forum gelesen, dass man per DDU den GraKa Treiber mal komplett runterlöschen  und dann eine "saubere" Neuinsallation durchführen soll. 

Habe ich gemacht, leider ebenfalls erfolglos - Dabei ist mir wieder aufgefallen, dass bei der "Benutzerdefinierten Installation" keine Audio Treiber installiert werden bzw. zumidnest nicht angezeigt werden.


----------

